# Last trip - hanger tip!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We never seem to have enough hangers in the ship, or hotel room when we travel. For the trip to Russia, I went to the 99 Cent store and got two sets of 6 hangers = $2, easily packed them, used them and left the hangers at the last stop.

An added convenience for us and a, hopefully, pleasant surprise for the next traveler!


----------

